# Short shaft problems



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Here’s my problem
I have a 14 42 boat with a 15 inch transom height. I put a 18 Dixie mud motor short shaft motor on it. The first trip unloaded the boat was fine but now I have added gear and a blind. I figure I have added about 150LB’s to the boat. Now the prop is cavitating and it has that push stop feeling to it. When the prop is in the mud it is fine but in deeper water it does not push the boat very well. 
Any ideas would be great.

Disclaimer: If you have any problem with use of Mud Motors please keep your comments to yourself I really don’t care about your opinion


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

i had a problem similar to yours last year. when the boat was empty it would go fine, but when it had weight in it, it lost all speed in the deep water, but if it has some grab on the mud, it would go fine again. i ended up replacing my prop with a different one and that made all the differance. if the prop is brand new, i dont know if that is really the issue. but if the prop has seen some use, they do wear out pretty quick in that mud, so you might want to take a look at that.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Check your prop.I'm having the same problem.But mine is on a longtail motor.good luck hope you find the problem.please let us know what you find.you al so can ask on here.www.Utahmudmotors.com


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I will try it. Thanks.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

++1, the more they wear the more they will try and hop around on you also. BUT shorties/mm in general, dont do very well with a big load in deeper water anyway so you may have to experiment with your load placement.


----------



## beretta2 (Jan 5, 2008)

Just a thought, but you may be nearing the limit as to what that boat/motor combo can haul. I previously had a 16x48 with a 20 horse balanced hyper and when I neared the limit it would not plane out in deep water but would run great in the marsh/shallows. Running in the shallows/mud gives the boat more lift and thus more carrying capacity.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Throw that dang mud motor away and buy paddles. Mud motors have no place in the marsh.





In all seriousness, I am glad you asked this. I went from a 16HP to a 23hp on the long tail I am using and still have a hard time getting on plane in deep water. Looks like it may be time for a new prop for me.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I posed your question to my friend who works at Mudbuddy while eating lunch with him today. He said you're trying to haul a four horse trailer with four horses in it up Parleys canyon with a four cylinder Ford Ranger... You need more motor.


----------



## Puddler (Apr 30, 2009)

I would recommend giving extends a try.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Puddler said:


> I would recommend giving extends a try.


I've been waiting all day for someone to post that. :lol:
I thought for sure it would be Tex.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Update
So i emailed Dixie mud motors and the owner called me he said he thinks the belt is slipping. But i have the first gen model motor. So what he is going to do is pay shipping to and from Georgia and put my motor on the newest frame. This guy was the was more worried about what i thought about the company and his product he is willing to replace the whole drive system for free. I am totally sold with Dixie nobody stands behind their product like this guy.
So the motor is leaving on friday and will be back in a week and a half. 
Its nice to see a company actully stand behind their products.


----------



## Clean Shot (Jan 3, 2008)

My thoughts based off similar experiences with boat motor combos is that your boat is too small to be loading it up. I started years back with a 14 ft boat with a 12 hp long tail motor. it ran great until I loaded it up with gear and people. I tried moving up to a 18 hp motor and it didnt help me a bit , in fact it seemed to run worse. I then bought a 16 ft boat and tried a 25 hp motor and then a 27 hp motor and ended up with a 29 hp motor and that combo was my best longtail setup that I owned. A few years later I put a 29 hp short shaft on that same 16 ft boat and it ran like crap! I ended up selling the boat and motor and moved up to a bigger boat and have had much better success with my short tail motors.The short tails are a different animal and require a more specific setup from my experience. I think its awesome that the company is willing to help you out, but I think after you get your motor back in a couple of weeks that you will find that your problem still exists, and that motor isnt the problem. Good Luck.


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

You have too small of boat for the weight you are trying to haul. Just you and your motor have to be very close to exceding the weight capabilities of that boat. Like I explained in our previous conversation you have to have surface area to float the load your trying to carry. Adding a larger motor may help you get on plane but will also weigh more and thus cause your boat to "squat" and hurt your shallow water starting capabilities. On the less expensive side try a new prop or one with a different pitch. Good Luck!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry for the hijack, but I need some advice, too. I'm thinking of building a very lightweight, inexpensive longtail setup. Alumacraft builds a 1436 Sierra hull, which weighs 135# and costs $800. I was going to put a 12HP Kohler on it, but it would weigh ~110#, which exceeds the transom rating of 80#. The next hull up the line is the 1442, which weighs 190# and costs $1500, which I'd rather not use. So, I'm thinking smaller engine, like a Honda 6HP with 2:1 gear reduction. Dry weight on the engine is ~35#, so the entire MM unit should weigh 60#. I wouldn't put more than 300# in it, including me. Chuck, or anybody, what do you think about it? Will it run shallow?

Edit- I just spoke with Pee Wee at Alumacraft, who tells me the hull probably won't plane with a 5-6HP engine, but that it should with a 9HP. Honda makes a sweet 270cc, 9HP engine with 2:1 reduction. It weighs ~55# dry, so my setup should come in under the 89# hull rating. Sweet!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Try another brand boat. I know Lowe has a 14x36 boat that is a hd version. They sell it at sportsmans for around $1000. The transom rating would be much higher.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Too much weight! Short shafts are a different animal than long tails. When you are loaded up with a shorty and try and start your prop blows out all the water. It surges forward then has nothing to push with. When it hits mud it grips and goes again. Short shafts require a very fine throttle and trim hand to get up and running when you are shallow. That's why new boats are not flat they have the raised center to funnel water to your prop. You may simply need a bigger motor/boat combo for the weight you run with. I have a 17' gatortrax with a 40 horse shorty. 3 guys, gear, a dog, and the blind is gettting to its max load. It will run well, but not balls out like when it is empty. These boats and motors are not designed to run with tons of weight. They just don't have the horses to do it. I'm glad your company stood behind their equipment. When you get it back try starting out slow and gradually build speed so you aren't just blowing the water out away from your prop. In my experience this has made a huge difference.


----------

